# crappie bait



## bman123

what do you use?I am thinking maggots and minnows but a guy at work said to use sweet corn from the can


----------



## Sleaz-e

Ive been successful with leaches in muddy water. They are extremely active even after being on the hook for awhile. Never used corn for crappie though. If you ever fish a pond/lake stocked with trout, a corn cernal works extremely well. I usually throw a handful on the water before casting because it mimics the sound of the feeders at the hatchery.


----------



## LakeRaider

An old pond trick. Get an old roadkill rabbit and hang it in a tree on a limb overhanging the pond. It will start raining maggots in the pond in a few days.. Instant honey hole. Raider


----------



## NUM1FIRE

i use either jigs or a pin min with a minnow


----------



## Big Daddy

Maggots or minnows will work great, but I'd also recommend getting a couple jars of Berkley Crappie Nibbles. Chartruse glitter, Platinum Glitter, and white... I like to call it "crappie crack"...


----------



## Darwin

Big Daddy said:


> Maggots or minnows will work great, but I'd also recommend getting a couple jars of Berkley Crappie Nibbles. Chartruse glitter, Platinum Glitter, and white... I like to call it "crappie crack"...


HMMMM "crappie crack" hmmmmmm

Sounds like a safety wipe is needed!!   


I have never heard of corn for crappie but the other baits mentioned have all worked well for me!


----------



## Boxingref_rick

I second on the crappie nibbles!

Add chartreuse, or pink to your jigs, they in my opinion
do make a difference.

Also:
Small hook + nibble = plenty of action with the micro gills 
for kids to catch

Gloves up! 

Rick.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I have good luck with bass minnies and wax worms.


----------



## fishinjim

nibbles, wax worms, and popeye jigs in red/white. i'm gonna give roadrunners a try this spring/summer.


----------



## Mike4066

Crappie nibble are great, the gills love em too. 
I actually fish them more than maggots because they are so darn easy to keep around. I keep an Ultralight, bobbers, hooks, split shots and crappie nibble in the car all the time. (although i'm starting to favor the flyrod)


----------



## PromiseKeeper

the perch like those nibbles too. I always keep a jar i case the shiners run out! As for the leeches, keep them in ice water. They really go nuts when you cast them into the warmer lake water. Try it!


----------



## madcrappiekids

LakeRaider said:


> An old pond trick. Get an old roadkill rabbit and hang it in a tree on a limb overhanging the pond. It will start raining maggots in the pond in a few days.. Instant honey hole. Raider


that's interesting, might have to try this. 

I usually tip everything with a crappie nibble - color varies and can't say there has been a favorite one since they all seem to be productive. I just use somethign that compliments the jig color.

Have any of you tried the new Natural Food baits? I picked up a pack of their "meal worms" caught two yesterday on them....time will tell


----------



## joe01

crappie critters work great


----------



## carxman17

I bought a jar of the gulp maggots the other day. used them at a farm pond to catch gills. Seam to work ok. also caught a 18'' large mouth....


----------



## Mike4066

I've tried the gulp maggots and couldn't stand the smell of them.


----------



## carxman17

they do stink, but they work


----------



## Fishman

I'm going to give in and try this nibble things. I recently got access to some quarrys and can't seem to find any crappie, though the owner tells me they're there. Usually a jig tipped with a minnow jigging type of person. But man, I'm starving for a crappie dinner!


----------



## JPfishing

bought some this weekend. Caught about a dozen crappie over the weekend but never used them. I used a rooster tail to catch the crappie. 


how would you suggest using thoe crappie nibblers ? tip them on a jig ? use them as a bait all in itself ? 

Mike, you said flyrod ? you fly fish using them ? how do you rig it up ? Just learning how to fly fish, i would love to catch some crappie on it if they hit these things.


----------



## madcrappiekids

JP - you can use crappie nibbles as a tip (most common) or by themselves if the conditions are right. the thing to remember with them - they are slow disolving and so the longer they are in the strike sone the better. 

I usually have the most success with them as a jig tip and you can really tip anything with them - even roadrunners!


----------



## JPfishing

madcrappiekids said:


> JP - you can use crappie nibbles as a tip (most common) or by themselves if the conditions are right. the thing to remember with them - they are slow disolving and so the longer they are in the strike sone the better.
> 
> I usually have the most success with them as a jig tip and you can really tip anything with them - even roadrunners!


Nice ! ill put them to use this sunday !


----------



## madcrappiekids

caught this on a 1.5" chartruse jig with pink nibble yesterday! Only problem was it hit on the way down so i was kind of lost about depth!!


----------



## Mike4066

JPfishing said:


> Mike, you said flyrod ? you fly fish using them ? how do you rig it up ? Just learning how to fly fish, i would love to catch some crappie on it if they hit these things.


No the crappie nibbles are what I use with my spinning rod. I don't tip my flie with them. As for fly fishing for crappie I ahven't quite figured it out.. in fact I haven't even figured out the whole flyrod thing yet. . Ijust started this year.


----------



## catmando

I have heard using corn can kill fish!


----------

